# Ariens 7/24 leaking oil? gas? Tecumseh engine



## ripper (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello all,
I have a machine from 1995 which has running perfectly every year since. I changed the oil about 3 weeks ago and used the machine that same day with no issues. I used the machine again this morning and after about 30 minutes use, it started to leak what I'm assuming to be oil, from the opposite side of the gas tank. At first i though it was gas but i didn't sense a heavy gas odor. Does anyone have any thoughts? Its very possible that I overfilled the oil when I changed it 3 weeks ago. When I checked the dip stick, its a lot lower then it was when I changed it. Thanks Larry


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Send us a picture of where it is leaking which could help a member here help you a little better.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

isn't the breather tube on the gas tank side? i would check the breather tube to see if oil got blown out of it


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

what oil did you use, how much measured or just filled to the line on the dip stick.

the crank case breather is on that side. was the machine tipped up on its front end since the oil change?


----------



## ripper (Jan 5, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> isn't the breather tube on the gas tank side? i would check the breather tube to see if oil got blown out of it


YES! Thats where the oil was coming from. what does that mean? thanks for the help. Larry


----------



## ripper (Jan 5, 2011)

ripper said:


> YES! Thats where the oil was coming from. what does that mean? thanks for the help. Larry


The breather tube is near the carb? on that side? i think something (oil) was coming out of there?


----------



## ripper (Jan 5, 2011)

td5771 said:


> what oil did you use, how much measured or just filled to the line on the dip stick.
> 
> the crank case breather is on that side. was the machine tipped up on its front end since the oil change?


I used Mobile Special 5W 30, for gasoline engines. The small engine shop sold it to me. The machine was only tipped when i chnaged the oil. I didnt measure, but i didnt use the whole 48oz either. When i chekced the dip stick after i chnaged the oil, the reading was high. unless the oil had to settle? thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you might have too much oil in it and the excess oil got pushed out the breathr tube
who's larry


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

48 0z??? I thought a quart was 32 oz???

My 8hp tecumseh only takes 26oz so I am with Detdrbuzzard and have a feeling you used to much oil...

I believe a 4hp tecumseh should only use 21oz of oil.

Might want to drain and refil slowly and keep checking the dipstick as you fill. Also use window on side of bottle as a guide.

Best of luck and keep us posted. Use 5w 30 per tecumseh.


----------



## ripper (Jan 5, 2011)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> 48 0z??? I thought a quart was 32 oz???
> 
> My 8hp tecumseh only takes 26oz so I am with Detdrbuzzard and have a feeling you used to much oil...
> 
> ...


OK, sorry guys. (I'm Larry) and it was 32oz, not 48..my bad. Its a 7 HP too, not 4. I'm going to upload a pic of the side of the machine where the oil was coming from. Based on eveyone's comments, I think i over filled for sure.


----------



## ripper (Jan 5, 2011)

here is the picture of the side of the blower. the little black tube in the middle must be the crank shaft over flow? thanks


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Whoops sorry larry...I misread the 7hp.

Whatever your tecumseh 7hp model if you know it here is the proper amounts:

.................................................Oz./ ml. 
VH50, 60, 70 ...........................27 /810
VM70, 80, 100 ...........................32 /960
H, HH & HSK50, 60, 70 ..............19 /570
HM & HMSK70, 80, 100 ..............26 /720


----------



## ripper (Jan 5, 2011)

Holy [email protected]!!! No wonder why it's leaking. I have the HSK 70. 19 ounces!!! I have all the manuals and couldn't find this info anywhere!! I guess that's what google is for?? LOL. So do you recommend draining and starting over?? Thanks!!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

i would drain and refill, then see where the level is on the dipstick


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would...just helps you know you have it right....

Remember if you have a 32oz bottle of 5w30 then you should have 13oz left in the bottle when engine is full...although a little more wont hurt just fill slowly and read the dipstick after every pour. Note the fill point on your dipstick and stop when your at the filled point do not go over.
Remember to pour a little wait 15 secs and pour again until 13 oz left in the bottle...reading side window on bottle to be safe. Look at side of bottle before you start and mark the 13.0z point... up from the bottom with a sharpie...that way you know you did not go over or under 13oz mark 

When you drain out the current oil make sure you put some blocks under the tire of opposite side of drain...assuming your drain is on the side... If not put blocks under auger housing if it drains out rear of blower to get all current oil out... Just noticed your plug in pic drains out of rear and you said you tipped it when draining...so you got it...in terms of draining oil. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

hahaha td5771 I was typing as you were...Listen to TD5771 ripper...he knows snowblowers!!!


----------



## ripper (Jan 5, 2011)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> I would...just helps you know you have it right....
> 
> Remember if you have a 32oz bottle of 5w30 then you should have 13oz left in the bottle when engine is full...although a little more wont hurt just fill slowly and read the dipstick after every pour. Note the fill point on your dipstick and stop when your at the filled point do not go over.
> Remember to pour a little wait 15 secs and pour again until 13 oz left in the bottle...reading side window on bottle to be safe. Look at side of bottle before you start and mark the 13.0z point... up from the bottom with a sharpie...that way you know you did not go over or under 13oz mark
> ...


Thank you so much!! Will do!!


----------



## ripper (Jan 5, 2011)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> hahaha td5771 I was typing as you were...Listen to TD5771 ripper...he knows snowblowers!!!


Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Good luck...you got it now...


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ripper,
Do you have service manual???


----------

